# steripen



## Jimster (Oct 29, 2008)

I am traveling to the philippines and China and I am contemplating buying a Steripen.  It is a portable ultraviolet pen that supposedly kills any biological life in a small amount of water.  Anybody have any recomendations or suggestions or comments about this?


----------

